# ERROR: The filemon module (/dev/filemon) is not loaded



## akashmahakode (Jul 21, 2011)

Hi Experts,

I am building something and I am getting following error-


```
ERROR: The filemon module (/dev/filemon) is not loaded
```

Can anyone please guide me to load filemon?


Thanks,
akki


----------



## SirDice (Jul 21, 2011)

akashmahakode said:
			
		

> I am building something


Define "something".


----------



## Farhan Khan (Jan 2, 2019)

8 years after the intial post, just ran into this myself when trying to build my kernel. This is likely to setting the following in /etc/src-env.conf.

```
WITH_META_MODE=YES
```
I commented it out and it works just fine. Hope this helps someone else down the line!


----------



## tingo (Jan 5, 2019)

Or you could just load the filemon module with `# kldload filemon`. BTW, you probably got it as a way to speed up FreeBSD builds:
https://xmj.github.io/articles/sysadmin/builds_ccache_memcached.html


----------

